
Statistical and Machine Learning forecasting methods: Concerns and ways forward - edejong
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article/file?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0194889&type=printable
======
poster123
Interesting. I do think that any machine learning study of time series should
present a statistical time series model such as ARIMA as a benchmark.

